# Long Coat german shepherd breeder and temperment reg



## chansdad (Sep 14, 2012)

Hello 

We are looking to get a Long Coat german shepherd and need a breeder recomendation . We live in PA 

Also want to know if Golden Retrievers and German Shepherds get along? we have a lovely golden retriever friendly female dog and want to make sure Goldens and German shepherds get along well.

We heard from someone that long coat german shepherds shed less compared to short coat german shepherds ? is this true? We are used to dog shedding with our German Shepherd , just that long coat GSD's are soo beautifful and have a different look ..


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, we are expecting our long coat GSD at the end of October. I also love their unique look and from what I gather, you will likely see less fur laying around on a long coat but the dead hair needs to be brushed out often. 

Our breeder is in Western Canada and we are having the puppy flown in to Toronto. They ship puppies to the US as well. The site is at aspenacreslongcoatgermanshepherds.com (longest url in history lol)

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't have any advice on a breeder (we live in Colorado), but I don't see any reason why your Golden and a GSD wouldn't get along. My GSD gets along with Golden's. I have heard that it is better to get dogs of opposite sexes to avoid conflicts.

As far as the the coat maintenance. I can tell you that a Long Coat does shed a lot less that my last stock coat GSD. They really are beautiful!

Good luck with your search!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Long coats do NOT shed less than short coats. If you don't believe me, I invite you to come watch me groom a coated GSD--you would be amazed at the amount of dead undercoat that comes out! 

It seems like long coats shed less because the dead hair has a tendency to get caught up in the longer coat, rather than simply falling off like they would on a short coat... so you don't SEE as much shedding. Long coats require more brushing to get rid of the shedding hair, as the dead hair caught in the coat will tend to form mats.

You may find less hair on your floors, clothes, and furniture, but that is only because the dead hair is still stuck to the dog.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

i have longcoat and i do brushing roughly one time a week now.

and after 10 minutes of throughout and intensive brushing i cannot get any amount of dead fur that would be worth to mention.

blowing winter coat means tons of dead fur though,must brush daily.

i had two stock coat dogs before,and i can tell that MY longcoat definitely
does shed less than MY stock coated dogs.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

hattifattener said:


> i had two stock coat dogs before,and i can tell that MY longcoat definitely
> do shed less than MY stock coated dogs.


 
I think Freestep is right when she says the longstocks might shed more than we think because the undercoat gets caught in the longer hairs, but our stock coat still sheds more than our longstock.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If you take a force dryer to a coated GSD, you will see all the dead hair that is stuck in the coat--and let me tell you, it is no less than what I see with short coats! In fact, I have two coated GSDs here in my shop today, I should take a video to show you what I mean.

Of course, some dogs shed less than others, regardless of coat length. I have one short coat GSD that comes in once a month, and every month, the amount of hair he sheds is unbelievable. And yet my own short coat GSD sheds relatively little, except for the spring/summer blow.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I think Freestep is right when she says the longstocks might shed more than we think because the undercoat gets caught in the longer hairs, but our stock coat still sheds more than our longstock.


 
That was exactly what I was going to say. She SHEDS...oh does she shed...I get HUGE dog hair tumbleweeds if I don't vacuum several times a week or at least pick them up. 

When I brush her, I get enough hair to make a second dog! She leaves plenty of hair around the house too. We have leather furniture, so it isn't as obvious on furniture, but it is on other things. 

Is it so much that I would not have a coatie, NO WAY! It's a little work, but I just do it along with the other chores I have to do. Clean it up, roller it off, vacuum it up. I'd be doing it anyway.

The trade off is her soft-as-a-bunny all over feel. 

(She does occasionally bring in debris and "slug friends" on her pants and tail...they just hitch a ride.  )


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Long coats do NOT shed less than short coats. If you don't believe me, I invite you to come watch me groom a coated GSD--you would be amazed at the amount of dead undercoat that comes out!
> 
> It seems like long coats shed less because the dead hair has a tendency to get caught up in the longer coat, rather than simply falling off like they would on a short coat... so you don't SEE as much shedding. Long coats require more brushing to get rid of the shedding hair, as the dead hair caught in the coat will tend to form mats.
> 
> You may find less hair on your floors, clothes, and furniture, but that is only because the dead hair is still stuck to the dog.


This :thumbup:

Our stock coat leaves hair caked all around his crate, our long stock leaves far less but I can see it when I brush him out. He does tend to mat as well.

We have 7 dogs currently at the house and numerous other "friends" and my GSD gets along with all of them. We have one other GSD and a couple of other GSD friends but overall, all different breeds (Corgis, Border Collie, Australian Kelpie, Mutts, GSPs, Viszla etc etc etc).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

with the proper training and socializing your dog will
be fine with any dog, big or small provided that
the other dog is trained and socialized as well as your dog.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

The shedding issue is dependent on the under coat. My long coat has a massive under coat. Grooming him is a nightmare 2x/year. My stock coat is much easier to maintain. Either way, they aren't called German Shedders for no reason. 
As far as getting one, I understand your attraction to the long coats. If I wanted to be an irresponsible breeder, I could probably quit my job and do nothing but breed long coats. I could buy 4 long coated females and breed them to my male 2x/ year and make a good living. People actually have this mentality. EVERYONE seems to love them. When choosing a puppy, look at the dog as a whole. Not just the athetics. If someone is only breeding for one thing (ie. coat lenght, color or size), they are going to place less importance on temperament and health. 
Get your coated dog, but be prepared to wait. Some very good breeders have coats show up from time to time. Don't go for the crazy sales pitches you often see on the internet. 
Look over the ads on the pedigree database. There are quite a few coated puppies on there on a regular basis. Come back here when you see one, and get opinions on the the litter. There are good and not so good breeders that advertise on there. 
Also think about if you want a working or show line dog. There are more coated puppies in show lines. Coated dogs also show up in working lines. 
Here is my working line coated old man. 









Good luck on your search!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

chansdad said:


> Hello
> 
> We are looking to get a Long Coat german shepherd and need a breeder recomendation . We live in PA
> 
> ...


I highly recommend Alta Tollhaus, they have long coats occasionally in their litter.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

FrankieC , Aspen Acres Long Coat German Shepherds - Saskatchewan, CANADA

there's your active link. These dogs are no where near the standard -- had to look of Kiest Haus -- home of the "traditional oversized giant old fashioned" GSD .
What? Kiest Haus Shepherds Puppies Page


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

The aspen acres dogs don't appeal to me personally at all, the first male they have on the website looks like he's part husky  they don't look like what a GSD should look like 

Traditional oversized giant old fashioned - I wish that was a joke


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sent you a PM regarding a breeder who has a long coated litter, I know the dam of the litter......

Lee


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

chansdad said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> Also want to know if Golden Retrievers and German Shepherds get along? we have a lovely golden retriever friendly female dog and want to make sure Goldens and German shepherds get along well.


It depends on the golden and the GSD. I think they are a good match. Mine adore each other


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

they don't look purebred -- just doing their own thing -


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Mooch said:


> The aspen acres dogs don't appeal to me personally at all, the first male they have on the website looks like he's part husky  they don't look like what a GSD should look like
> 
> Traditional oversized giant old fashioned - I wish that was a joke


To each their own I suppose.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

The GSD has a written standard for appearance, conformation and temperament -- these guys are not even in the game -- 

there are long coats which are born to well bred GSD - just because you match two recessives and it happens -


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

carmspack said:


> The GSD has a written standard for appearance, conformation and temperament -- these guys are not even in the game --
> 
> there are long coats which are born to well bred GSD - just because you match two recessives and it happens -


OK, I get it lol. The OP did not open this thread to discuss Aspen Acres however. 

Since this is your 4th post specific to this breeder perhaps open a new thread on the subject.

Cheers, 

Frank


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Frank, nothing personal against Aspen Acres at all if you are connected with them please don't feel that I was criticising you in some way  
The OP asked for opinions on Long haired shepherds and those dogs came up as an example - it was just pointed out that some people personally prefer a different look to their dogs than what that Kennel breeds  
Just because they don't look "standard" doesn't mean they are not nice dogs with lovely temperaments  

Both my dogs are Coaties, they are my preference over a stock coat but I do like them to fit the breed standard


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

My golden (Daisy), 12 years old, gets along so well with my German shepherd puppy (Spirit), I couldn't have dreamed it would work out better than it has. I credit both dogs for this, not just my golden. Spirit is very respectful of Daisy, he reads her well and he doesn't push her. Daisy, in turn, has the patience of a saint.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Mooch said:


> Frank, nothing personal against Aspen Acres at all if you are connected with them please don't feel that I was criticising you in some way
> The OP asked for opinions on Long haired shepherds and those dogs came up as an example - it was just pointed out that some people personally prefer a different look to their dogs than what that Kennel breeds
> Just because they don't look "standard" doesn't mean they are not nice dogs with lovely temperaments
> 
> Both my dogs are Coaties, they are my preference over a stock coat but I do like them to fit the breed standard


No worries  I provided the suggestion to the OP as that is where my girl is coming from. GSDs come in a variety of flavours so everyone will have their own preference. It's all good. 

Cheers, 

Frank


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I am not at all against long coated GSD -- I can't imagine a hairy dog than Flint - scary hairy ---
and currently have a long coat bicolour Mathias , a long coat dark sable Sumo, and living with my sister , female , Leona 


Leona.

































so it is not the long coat or looking different, my issue is throwing all standards in to the wind - breeding super sized 29 inch 135 pound dogs - with no testing for temperament or workability. 






























s








*The original K-9 Team of our Police Service was Constable Jeff Wentworth, and his partner, Flint. *


This was the first full time police canine was employed at the *Lindsay Police Service* (now known as the *Kawartha Lakes Police Service*) in September 1997. The police service had at that time existed for a period of 141 years. The introduction of a Canine Unit was a direct reflection of the ever changing demands of a modern police service.


After the development of training standards and operational policy, Jeff Wentworth a Constable with the Police Service was selected to be the first canine handler. A search was then directed to the selection of a suitable dog.


Our Service's first canine team was Constable Jeff Wentworth with Police Service Dog, Flint. 


Flint was retired from active service in November 2004 after 7 1/2 years of service. Constable Wentworth and PSD Flint had an overwhelmingly successful career together. Some of the highlights include the apprehension of an emotionally disturbed man who was armed with a knife and later admitted that he planned on making the police take his life. It was Constable Wentworth and Flint who intervened, taking the man into custody without injury to himself or the police. The K-9 Unit was responsible for the arrest of two subjects at a break and enter at the Lindsay Square Mall in June of 2000. Two men from the Ottawa area were arrested and $8000 in merchandise recovered. Throughout his career Flint was responsible for many drug seizures and subsequent arrests. The Unit was very active in local high schools and their fight against illicit drugs. 


Flint was a triple medal winner at the Canadian Law Enforcement Games held in Waterloo in 1998.










Our Sponsors​










*6 Victoria Avenue N. Lindsay, Ontario, K9V 4E5*


[EMAIL="[email protected]"]WebSite created by: gRIZaRT -​​
[/EMAIL]

Return to Main K9 Page​


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

It's not all good ! That is why we have trials and shows to discover the good and remove the rest .


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

I have 3 longcoats all bred from stock coated parents. Find breeders you like that are breeding for health and strong temperaments. 1 or 2 pop up in litters all the time. More often than not, if you go to a breeder who breeds specifically for the Longcoat, you going to find that their dogs are moving away from the standard set for the breed.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

carmspack said:


> It's not all good ! That is why we have trials and shows to discover the good and remove the rest .


Wow.. seems I can't make a post here (for someone else) without you making some kind of snarky reply. There's a name for someone that does that on internet forums but I will continue to be diplomatic 

The good news is you didn't buy from the breeder, I did! So why not move on and direct your advice to the OP, or create your own hate thread and have at it. 

Cheers, 

Frank


----------



## dranseth (Dec 31, 2015)

I have been looking at Aspen Acres myself


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Super old thread. dran - if you have questions, please start a new thread. Thanks!


----------

